# Amazon.co.uk's D800 price is killing me!!!



## traveller (Nov 3, 2012)

[Here in the UK, we have to pay at least 20% more than in the USA (VAT), so please bear this in mind when I quote prices]

I really want a 5D MkIII and if the D800 were the same price, I would buy the Canon. The problem for me is that the D800 is still very tempting and its price on the aforementioned website is £1907.64, compared to £2339.00 for the 5D MkIII (@ Camera World). In fact the Canon is priced identically to the 'premium' D800e! The disparity in prices would go a long way to offsetting the cost of switching lenses... 

I'm really not looking to start yet another 5D MkIII versus D800 debate, I just want some consolation :'( 

Please Canon, drop your price to match the D800 and my decision would be simple!!!


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 3, 2012)

traveller said:


> [Here in the UK, we have to pay at least 20% more than in the USA (VAT), so please bear this in mind when I quote prices]
> 
> I really want a 5D MkIII  and if the D800 were the same price, I would buy the Canon. The problem for me is that the D800 is still very tempting and its price on the aforementioned website is £1907.64, compared to £2339.00 for the 5D MkIII (@ Camera World). In fact the Canon is priced identically to the 'premium' D800e! The disparity in prices would go a long way to offsetting the cost of switching lenses...
> 
> ...



Want and need are not the same. I want 1D X, but the price is too high. I would rather buy more glasses. But if I need 1D X, I will sell my 5D III and put that money toward to 1D X purchase  that's life


----------



## traveller (Nov 3, 2012)

You make a valid point, but how many of our purchasing decisions are based upon want rather than necessity? If this were not the case, I suspect that I'd be living in a mud hut and getting up before dawn to milk the cows _(instead of to photograph the dawn)_  

Besides, I'm not bemoaning the fact these cameras are expensive, just that the Canon is 22.5% more expensive than the equivalent Nikon!


----------



## Canon-F1 (Nov 3, 2012)

in germany the D800 is about 600 euros cheaper then the 5D MK3.

is the 5D MK3 worth 600 euro more? 

in my opinion the answer is a clear: NO


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 3, 2012)

Prices of the body only might be deceiving, Nikoon does not come with the software that Canon supplies, and the very large files from the D800 are difficult and time consuming to process. NR and Brush actions take much longer in LR than they do for the 5D MK III, so you might have to add the price of a new high end computer to the purchase.
Then, there is the lenses. Nikon does not have a lens with the performance of the 24=105mmL, nor the 135mmL, nor the 100-400mmL, along with a few others. They have announced a 70-200mm f/4 which will likely be good.
Another much missed fact is that Service can take a month or more (In the USA) while Canon usually takes around a week.
When you add all the prices up, it may not look like a better deal.


----------



## nightbreath (Nov 3, 2012)

I believe the same pricing is used in all European countries, so there's not much to complain about 
Anyway, the main difference between cameras is in our heads, so just decide for yourself whether you need it or not


----------



## Kernuak (Nov 3, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> in germany the D800 is about 600 euros cheaper then the 5D MK3.
> 
> is the 5D MK3 worth 600 euro more?
> 
> in my opinion the answer is a clear: NO


Whether one camera is worth more than another is very subjective and depends largelyt on what you shoot. If you look at the cameras in isolation and only shoot non-action, then the 5D MkIII certainly isn't worth 600 Euros more. However, if you also shoot action, then it is less clear cut. For me, the AF, frame rate and build quality, not to mention the fact I am use to Canon ergonomics, have Canon lenses and few other features are worth it. Would i prefer it is it was cheaper? Of course I would, but then I'd also prefer the D800 to be cheaper if I was a Nikon shooter, it's all about perspective and what is important to you as a photographer and consumer.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Prices of the body only might be deceiving, Nikoon does not come with the software that Canon supplies,



personally i never even touched it.
so get rid of it, sell the the bodys cheaper and let those who want the software buy it for a little extra.




> Then, there is the lenses. Nikon does not have a lens with the performance of the 24=105mmL, nor the 135mmL, nor the 100-400mmL, along with a few others



let me play the advocatus diaboli...

where is canon´s 14-24mm?

where is canon´s 200-400mm?

this argumentation is sure not a one way street.
and i guess nikon users have the 70-200mm f4 long before canon users will see a 200-400mm.

and what about the NIKON AF D 135/2,0 DC ?
works well on nikon fullframe cameras. 

http://www.fredmiranda.com/reviews/showproduct.php?product=77&sort=7&cat=12&page=1


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 3, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> where is canon´s 14-24mm?
> where is canon´s 200-400mm?
> this argumentation is sure not a one way street.



No, it's not. Depends on your shooting priorities. TS-E 17mm and MP-E 65mm on the other side, too.



Canon-F1 said:


> and what about the NIKON AF D 135/2,0 DC ?
> works well on nikon fullframe cameras.



Define 'well'... That word does not align with this comparison. 

The Nikon 24-120mm VR and 80-400mm are also no where near as good as their Canon counterparts. To me, that's a key point, because while UWA zooms, tilt-shifts, and uber-macro lenses are pretty esoteric, a standard zoom and a long telephoto zoom are two 'anchors' in a typical kit - having higher quality options for those is a big win for Canon.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Nov 3, 2012)

> Define 'well'... That word does not align with




one copy tested?

http://www.photozone.de/Reviews/225-nikkor-af-135mm-f2-d-dc-review--test-report?start=2

i read from many former canon users who switched to nikon that the nikkor 135 is as good as the canon model.



> I was using Canon for the last 5 years and love the 135L with 1ds mkIII. I was worry that i can't find the same lens in nikon line up. After reading and research between Nikon 105 DC vs 135 DC, i end up with 135DC. Couldn't be happier.





> Having used the Canon 135mm F/2 for most of my portrait work, I recently purchased the Nikon D3. With that pruchaes I dusted off lenses I consider to be the best of their class... 17-35mm and 28-70. While excellent lenses in their own class (wide and medium) I needed something that would compare with the Canon 135. A friend suggested that I look at the Nikon 135mm f/2. When I did the reviews I was blown away by the positive feedback.
> ......
> Highly recommended; it won't disappoint. Oh, by the way, did I mention speed? This lens points, focuses and shoots very quickly in both indoor and outdoor sports events.






> My main portrait lens. Everything look great with this, razor sharp at f2, smooth bokeh, fast, built like a tank.


----------



## zim (Nov 3, 2012)

To the original OP, have you considered digitalrev? I know it's tempting me!


----------



## Tov (Nov 3, 2012)

zim said:


> To the original OP, have you considered digitalrev? I know it's tempting me!



You pay more than the original prize in the UK when customs get their hands on the camera.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 3, 2012)

nightbreath said:


> I believe the same pricing is used in all European countries, so there's not much to complain about


I'd believe in Father Christmas first!
These are the currently advertised web prices from one of Ireland's leading suppliers, Conns Cameras (http://www.connscameras.ie/)...
Canon EOS 5D Mark III from €3399.99 (2,723.53 GBP or 4,364.28 USD)Nikon D800 from €2999.00 (2,403.11 GBP or 3,850.83 USD)


----------



## GuyF (Nov 3, 2012)

Just cough up and buy the Canon. I bought mine with the 24-105mm at full price from Jacobs the day after they went into administration and you don't hear me complain (mostly 'cos no one will listen :).

Remember some U.S. states have their own sales tax that isn't shown in the sticker price - it gets added at the checkout.

Either you _need_ the Canon or you _need_ the Nikon. Remember, buyer's remorse never comes cheap!


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Nov 3, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> Canon-F1 said:
> 
> 
> > in germany the D800 is about 600 euros cheaper then the 5D MK3.
> ...



Wow! Thank you for making this point! If the D800 was actually designed in the same vain as the mk3, and had the same function then yeah you can make the $600 more no. But, if you are in fact a working photographer and accept the factt hat a body is a tool then you have to acknowledge that yeah, you can use a screwdriver as a hammer in a pinch, but, a hammer does the job better. I know the OP said, lets not make this another d800 vs 5d3 thread, but, you really can't open a can of worms and still open the can of worms. 

in whatever currency you use, is the price of a mk3 worth it? Like Kernuak said, the only reasonable answer is --- "subjective and depends largely on what you shoot." The d800 is strongest in the lower ISO range, in the studio it's a beast, and if you shoot landscapes and print big, then yeah, it's obviously a better choice (unless you shoot architecture, where the controls on tilt shift lenses are blocked by the protrusion of the built in flash). The mk3 shines in the higher ISO's, which is preferable to sports , wedding, and event shooters. the mk3 has a larger buffer, which yeah, only matters subjectively. If you shoot sports or weddings, a larger buffer is a good thing, no landscape photographer is worried about that though, nor would frame rate really be a concern - so yes----it's subjective. file size is another issue - if you shoot weddings, even if you have a computer that can handle the workflow - you need more memory cards, and more backup storage. IMO - the d800 can do pretty well in low light, so it could be an attractive camera for wedding work, if you had multiple RAW file sizes to choose from (like how canon offers Raw, mRAW, and sRAW. Yeah you can set it crop mode, but whats the point of having a FF body if you have to shoot cropped just to reduce the file size/resolution? But back to the point, this is a subjective need. Again, the d800 is more of a studio camera. You aren't shooting as much in the studio as you do at a typical wedding. 


Just some food for thought!


----------



## traveller (Nov 3, 2012)

Tov said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > To the original OP, have you considered digitalrev? I know it's tempting me!
> ...



As you point out, you need to read the small print when considering Hong Kong imports, it generally goes 

_"...you will be considered the sole "Importer" of the product to your country for all purposes, including customs regulations and copyright and trademark laws."_ 

Another source that you might consider is HDEW et al. A lot of people swear by them (they are a 'grey importer') and you can even pick your camera up from their shop in Surrey. There are still the other concerns about warranties etc. that go with using unauthorized channels. 

My personal feeling is that if you're willing to spend two grand plus on a camera, a few hundred for peace of mind is worth it, but as our American friends like to say YMMV ;D


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 3, 2012)

traveller said:


> Tov said:
> 
> 
> > zim said:
> ...


I know you said your personal feeling was don't bother, but just to toss one out there, so to speak 
Procamerashop (co.uk) are grey importers and you get the warranty from them, not Canon (but you should check their duration matches the manufacturer when it is >1 year). You're thus risking whether the MK III would go wrong in warranty and if it did, would the repair cost more than the difference between UK retailer and them. There's no issues with VAT & import duty...

I've used them 3 times without issue, always with a bank transfer and it has been seamless.

Current body only price is £1,956.99 vs their D800 price of £1,867.99. Direct bank transfer saves you 3% (so £1901), but there are people who are not prepared to do that with HK companies even with UK bank a/c - l've been fine. Google them if you're interested in pursing it. Camerapricebuster lists the closest as £2347.

Personally for all the stuff I've bought and the fact that I have been buying L lenses, then it's no different to when I went to the States back in 2007, spent a considerable amount on kit (I picked up my 500mm f/4 when it was <USD 7K and the exchange rate was just shy of 2:1) - the money I save went to a combination of extended warranty and into a savings a/c. To date, the only repairs I've needed are when I have been a little clumsy :-[

Finally, I have no affinity to them...


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 3, 2012)

Alternatively, on the basis that the price has dropped £600 in 7 months (launch £3K, current £2350), maybe you just need to wait until Feb for it to be where the D800 is now 

If anyone knows why HK prices for Canon is closer to Nikon pricing, would be interested if it is more than local market conditions.... I'm just assuming that's why grey import price for the D800 is closer than 5D MK III


----------



## tomscott (Nov 3, 2012)

Digital rev now cover all import tax for UK buyers, which is why the products UK pound are more expensive than they were.

Add it to your basket. On the right hand under the price it says:

No Import Tax/Duty to Pay: 
Any import tax/duty charged will 
be billed directly us.

Sorted. I intend to buy my 5D MKIII there when I have enough, there are no negative reviews from UK buyers in over a year. Why pay £500 more for it in the UK and postage is free. I got my original 40D there some 5 years ago had no issue with customs. They offer a full year warranty with up to 5 year extra, this is based out of Hong Kong but send it back to the Surry office and all is sorted for you. Just as good as any other with a great reduction of cost.


----------



## iaind (Nov 5, 2012)

tomscott said:


> Digital rev now cover all import tax for UK buyers, which is why the products UK pound are more expensive than they were.
> 
> Add it to your basket. On the right hand under the price it says:
> 
> ...



Looking at 5dIII BG11 600EX-RT bundle under 2500 from Digital Rev.


----------



## zim (Nov 5, 2012)

tomscott said:


> Digital rev now cover all import tax for UK buyers, which is why the products UK pound are more expensive than they were.
> 
> Add it to your basket. On the right hand under the price it says:
> 
> ...




That's the thing about DigitalRev, I've hear lots of good experiences like yourself I've also heard the opposite that poeple have been hit with customs and that they are a bit naughty on the packaging. But they must do a lot of business into the UK and I'd have thought customs would be wise to them. Your quite correct about the statement on their web site. I hope UK prices do come down more but if not I guess I may be giving them a visit.


----------



## chasn (Nov 5, 2012)

I have used HDEW and while they may import from HK or wherever you have no risk of import duty ( as they are UK based ) and they bolt on a three year warranty. It may not be a full Canon warranty but I have had cause to rely on it with an earlier purchase and the camera was repaired quickly, no quibbles and well by what looks to be a reputable repair shop in Glasgow. So only one experience but one satisfied customer here ( £2000 for a 5D III not too bad )


----------



## Fishnose (Nov 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> The Nikon 24-120mm VR and 80-400mm are also no where near as good as their Canon counterparts. To me, that's a key point, because while UWA zooms, tilt-shifts, and uber-macro lenses are pretty esoteric, a standard zoom and a long telephoto zoom are two 'anchors' in a typical kit - having higher quality options for those is a big win for Canon.



The Nikon 24-120 VR is a tired old git. 
But the Nikon 24-120 F/4 VRII is an exceptional lens.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 6, 2012)

Fishnose said:


> But the Nikon 24-120 F/4 VRII is an *exceptional* lens.



Hmmmm...

[quote author=photozone.de]
So, in summary the lens combines solid build and very attractive specifications with just *okayish* performance in most regards. It's the combination of specs and features, *not its optical performance*, that will earn this lens its buyers nonetheless, especially since there is currently no alternative that offers a similarly attractive package.
[/quote]

You and Klaus seem to disagree on that point.


----------



## bycostello (Nov 7, 2012)

traveller said:


> [Here in the UK, we have to pay at least 20% more than in the USA (VAT), so please bear this in mind when I quote prices]



don't be so sure.. US prices are normally quoted without sales tax...


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 7, 2012)

tomscott said:


> Digital rev now cover all import tax for UK buyers, which is why the products UK pound are more expensive than they were.
> 
> Add it to your basket. On the right hand under the price it says:
> 
> ...



I have bought a fair bit of stuff from digital rev
never had any kind of issue with them although these days I try to support a couple of local shops as much as possible if theirs stuff is not too much more i'll go local

they also have in their warranty that if you need to send it back they pay for the shipping both ways too
their service is pretty good (just dont try get a price from them over spring festival, chinese new year or any significant holiday  )


----------



## pato (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey traveler, how about a visit in Switzerland? 
The D800 body is currently priced at around 1700£ and the 5D Mark III is priced at 2050£, that includes Swiss tax. Ok, you would have to pay taxes again in the UK, but that's your risk.


----------



## traveller (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I didn't realise that DigitalRev were now guaranteeing to pay duty and tax on purchases; that certainly makes their offer a lot more tempting... 

I still find it a bit strange that the price difference on Canon imports is so much greater than for Nikon kit. It's just not worth importing Nikon bodies, nor most of their lenses. Perhaps this is part of Nikon's global strategy to stop grey imports (evidenced by their hard line on not repairing 'imported' equipment and refusing to supply parts to independant service centres)?


----------



## tomscott (Nov 7, 2012)

Its worth noting that the camera will come with a chinese fit recharger. So you have to factor in either a replacement for your country of origin or buy an adapter. 

Small pain but for the £500+ saving on the 5DMKIII kit its worth it IMO.


----------



## zim (Nov 7, 2012)

chasn said:


> I have used HDEW and while they may import from HK or wherever you have no risk of import duty ( as they are UK based ) and they bolt on a three year warranty. It may not be a full Canon warranty but I have had cause to rely on it with an earlier purchase and the camera was repaired quickly, no quibbles and well by what looks to be a reputable repair shop in Glasgow. So only one experience but one satisfied customer here ( £2000 for a 5D III not too bad )



Hi Chasn

I'd be interested to know the name of that repair shop?
If you don't want to broadcast it please PM me

Regards


----------



## tron (Nov 7, 2012)

zim said:


> chasn said:
> 
> 
> > I have used HDEW and while they may import from HK or wherever you have no risk of import duty ( as they are UK based ) and they bolt on a three year warranty. It may not be a full Canon warranty but I have had cause to rely on it with an earlier purchase and the camera was repaired quickly, no quibbles and well by what looks to be a reputable repair shop in Glasgow. So only one experience but one satisfied customer here ( £2000 for a 5D III not too bad )
> ...


hello, 

I am interested in learning this information too since I bought my 5D3 from HDEW.


----------



## iaind (Nov 7, 2012)

tron said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > chasn said:
> ...


----------



## sagittariansrock (Nov 7, 2012)

traveller said:


> In fact the Canon is priced identically to the 'premium' D800e!... I just want some consolation :'(



I think people who buy the 800E are in more need of consolation since it's the same camera sans the anti-aliasing filter.


----------



## Fishnose (Nov 8, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Fishnose said:
> 
> 
> > But the Nikon 24-120 F/4 VRII is an *exceptional* lens.
> ...



You and Klaus seem to disagree on that point. 
[/quote]

Hmmm... yourself. Since you're into quoting reviews without any own experience of the lens:

Mansurovs.com says:

"I am very impressed by how well the Nikon 24-120mm f/4G VR performs. It is a sharp lens that is very comparable to professional lenses such as Nikon 24-70mm f/2.8G and Nikon 70-200mm f/2.8G VR II, yielding great results throughout its focal range. During my lab and field tests, my goal was to see how well it performs against the Nikon 24-70mm lens, since many readers have been asking about it (I also wanted to find out for myself, whether I should be looking at potentially replacing my 24-70mm or adding it to my bag for travel and everyday use). After shooting with this lens for about 3 weeks and capturing over 1,800 images, I can say that the lens exceeds my expectations and I found it to be more useful than my favorite Nikon 24-70mm lens not only due to longer focal range, but also due to Vibration Reduction that is extremely useful for low-light situations. I managed to get sharp images hand-held while shooting at extremely slow shutter speeds of 1/2 seconds at 24mm – try that with the Nikon 24-70mm!"


----------



## zim (Nov 8, 2012)

iaind said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > zim said:
> ...




That's actually what I was wondering too


----------

